# Fried Eggs



## Gerry_bhoy (Dec 25, 2008)

In what respect are they bad for body building?

I usually fry with extra virgin olive oil (which I see is recommended on the forum).

Is it the process of frying itself that robs the egg of nutrients or what?

Is so, what is the healthiest way to eat eggs?

I dont eat dairy or soy.


----------



## Jay-T (Dec 20, 2005)

its something to do with how hot u get the oil before u make em mate


----------



## d_pipa (Jan 8, 2009)

poach the eggs :thumb:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Olive oil not good for frying at high temps - groundnut or coconut better for that....

as for what it does to nutritional value - no idea....


----------



## Eat_Train_Sleep (Jan 13, 2009)

I scramble or boil all mine. Nice and simple. the odd time i have poached and toast!

I thought frying any foods was not healthy and i refrain from eating fried food to the best of my ability


----------



## Jay-T (Dec 20, 2005)

i agree poached is best anyways


----------



## d_pipa (Jan 8, 2009)

the yolks running down the plate, yum! with the wholemeal toast to dip it. its something to die for


----------



## Darylbethyname (Dec 2, 2008)

i've always fried mine in olive oil, it taste good. but i might try and poach/boil more often after reading this thread


----------



## Eat_Train_Sleep (Jan 13, 2009)

It would be easier to scramble and less cleaning up and better for you than frying. Jus put them in a bowl and whisk up, in the microwave 3 mins, whisk then back in for 2 mins and your good to go!


----------



## d_pipa (Jan 8, 2009)

Eat_Train_Sleep said:


> It would be easier to scramble and less cleaning up and better for you than frying. Jus put them in a bowl and whisk up, in the microwave 3 mins, whisk then back in for 2 mins and your good to go!


scrambled or poached?

id go for poach :tongue:


----------



## Eat_Train_Sleep (Jan 13, 2009)

each to their own 

Ps how do you poach yours ?


----------



## d_pipa (Jan 8, 2009)

boil the water, put vinegar in. lower the heat when the waters boiling, whisk the water and pour the egg on the middle of pan. wait for 3 minutes, and then put the egg in the cold water, for 10 seconds. delicious! :tongue:


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

Beklet said:


> Olive oil not good for frying at high temps - groundnut or coconut better for that....
> 
> as for what it does to nutritional value - no idea....


Google "smoke point"

Very basically,this is when an oil reaches a temperature whereby it gives of gaseous vapour.At this point the oil is damaged,nutritional value is lost,and toxins that are harmful to our health are produced.


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

i scramble mine in frying pan with olive oil, you dont have to get the oil blistering hot until it smokes, just hot so it cooks the eggs, put em in the pan and turn the heat down,, job done


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

The 'Best' way as thats what you asked is to eat them raw having microwaved them for about 15 seconds to make them safe and digestible.

Personally having the odd fried egg isnt going to kill you, and you will still get some nutrition from it.

As Bek said use coconut oil if your worried, it cooks at a much higher temperature due to it being 91% saturated fat (good saturated not bad).

SD


----------



## MarkM (Sep 24, 2008)

ParaManiac said:


> Google "smoke point"
> 
> Very basically,this is when an oil reaches a temperature whereby it gives of gaseous vapour.At this point the oil is damaged,nutritional value is lost,and toxins that are harmful to our health are produced.


I did this and the smoke point for Olive Oil is 190-215 degrees depending on which kind you use. Surely when frying it doesn't reach that temperature?


----------



## dsldude (Sep 11, 2008)

If you want a fried egg now and again go for it, if you place the egg on

kitchen paper and dab the top very little oil will remain anyway.

As for oils well for cold/warm cooking olive oil is great for very hot cooking then I go

with groundnut (peanut) oil.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Dont know where everyone on here is based but l bought a cracking egg poacher in Matalan for 99p. I seperate the yolks and have 3 whites and one full egg, done in the time it takes to make your toast.


----------



## Gerry_bhoy (Dec 25, 2008)

Decided im just gonna poach them from now on. No oil involved and I guess it will keep all the nutrients.

Cheers folks.


----------



## d_pipa (Jan 8, 2009)

Kezz said:


> i scramble mine in frying pan with olive oil, you dont have to get the oil blistering hot until it smokes, just hot so it cooks the eggs, put em in the pan and turn the heat down,, job done


mines different.

i use butter, instead of oil. melt butter in PAN, add eggs in and add some seasons.

when its ready, drizzle some flaxseeds or olive oil on the scrambled eggs. add some more seasons. = yum


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

Why is every one so oil phobic? I thought we were long past the 'fat is bad' mentality?

Fried eggs are fine, cooking with Olive Oil is not so good, as Beck said Coconut Oil is the best, but sunflower is decent enough too.

Fried or scrambled makes no difference to the protein, it is still denatured, in fact with a runny yolk probably less so than when scrambled.

I actually use a mix of oil and butter to fry my eggs, and I make awesome eggs,


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

d_pipa said:


> mines different.
> 
> i use butter, instead of oil. melt butter in PAN, add eggs in and add some seasons.
> 
> when its ready, drizzle some flaxseeds or olive oil on the scrambled eggs. add some more seasons. = yum


You mean flaxseed oil right? flaxseeds pretty much go straight through you undigested unless you mill them first.

SD


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

lol I thought it was going to be a thread about old school sweets - I love the fried eggs!!!


----------



## d_pipa (Jan 8, 2009)

SportDr said:


> You mean flaxseed oil right? flaxseeds pretty much go straight through you undigested unless you mill them first.
> 
> SD


argh. yes its flaxseed oil :whistling: sorry about that


----------



## d_pipa (Jan 8, 2009)

Nytol said:


> Why is every one so oil phobic? I thought we were long past the 'fat is bad' mentality?
> 
> Fried eggs are fine, cooking with Olive Oil is not so good, as Beck said Coconut Oil is the best, but sunflower is decent enough too.
> 
> ...


fried eggs requires too much oil, and thats uncomfortable for me. scrambled or poached eggs is much more healthier  

and *I* make awesome eggs lol


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

d_pipa said:


> fried eggs requires too much oil, and thats uncomfortable for me. scrambled or poached eggs is much more healthier
> 
> and *I* make awesome eggs lol


You could cook an egg in a gallon of oil, and the egg would not absorb it, so let it run off as you take it out of the pan on the spatula.

You could even do little bouncy motions while it is on the egg slice to get every last drip off, 

Fried eggs are my favourite, taste wise, but I can not eat as many as if they were made into an omelette.


----------



## Ecksarmy11 (Apr 4, 2006)

Gerry_bhoy said:


> Decided im just gonna poach them from now on. No oil involved and I guess it will keep all the nutrients.
> 
> Cheers folks.


Gerry,

Did you know that Big Jock knew ???

Also, did anyone tell you that the famine is over ???

BJK BJK BJK


----------



## Ecksarmy11 (Apr 4, 2006)

Nytol said:


> You could cook an egg in a gallon of oil, and the egg would not absorb it, so let it run off as you take it out of the pan on the spatula.
> 
> You could even do little *bouncy* motions while it is on the egg slice to get every last drip off,
> 
> Fried eggs are my favourite, taste wise, but I can not eat as many as if they were made into an omelette.


Bouncy bouncy bouncy bouncy

:bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Jay-T (Dec 20, 2005)

when i scramble eggs i add milk, salt and pepper, this ok?


----------



## d_pipa (Jan 8, 2009)

yeah of course you can, otherwise it would taste terrible!

better to use lo salt, it is the healthy alternative to salt. :thumb:


----------



## Eat_Train_Sleep (Jan 13, 2009)

125 sec? I cook mine for 5 mins tho. I dnt add salt ust pepper.


----------



## d_pipa (Jan 8, 2009)

5 mins in microwave :confused1:


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

cant beat fried egg sarnies with a crispy white and a runny yolk made with white bread.

It is the food of the gods and a top hangover cure.......not that i am eating fried food at the mo, or white bread, or drinking enough to get a hangover  This abstinence is killing me! - think i will have to take the weekend off dieting.


----------



## strongasanox (Mar 14, 2008)

as long as you use a good oil, then whats the problem, i think when we talk about bad fried foods we mean,,chip shop, grimey little cafe who use lard for frying,, not eggs cooked in a dash of good oil


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2009)

Just buy a decent non stick pan and you wont need oil for anything, eggs, chicken , fish etc etc. If you want oil on then put it of afterwards, no nasty toxins that way.


----------



## Gerry_bhoy (Dec 25, 2008)

Ecksarmy11 said:


> Gerry,
> 
> Did you know that Big Jock knew ???
> 
> ...


For anyone who doesn't know what this inbred idiot has needlessly brought into a thread about fried eggs, i'll explain.

Hes noticed the spelling of "bhoy" in my name, realised im a celtic fan.

The Big Jock Knew (BJK) thing is a campaign by Rangers fans to defame the late Jock Stein, the man in charge of the Celtic team which one the European cup in 1967 and who died whilst managing the Scottish national side.

They make unsubstantiated claims that he knew about and overlooked the alleged abuse of young boys at the club during the time.

And the famine is over why don't you go home comment - is a song sung, basically telling anyone with Irish lineage (or to them Celtic fans in general) that the potato famine is over in Ireland and that we should now leave Scotland/UK.

Im not some plastic paddy, so most of this stuff won't have me in tears, but why bring it here and why joke about an issue like child abuse and defame a man who isn't here to defend himself?

Its a body building forum ya muppet, away post your sectarian pish on 'Swallow Swallow' then go back to shagging your sister.


----------



## Gerry_bhoy (Dec 25, 2008)

LiftHeavy said:


> Im sure that he is aware that big jock knew, and if he didnt know the famine is over, there must be something wrong as even people sing it to his kind


Fantastic mate, 'his kind' 

My 'Kind' not welcome on the forum na?


----------



## Gerry_bhoy (Dec 25, 2008)

mikex101 said:


> Just buy a decent non stick pan and you wont need oil for anything, eggs, chicken , fish etc etc. If you want oil on then put it of afterwards, no nasty toxins that way.


Sometimes I cook it without the oil, doesn't turn out the most perfect lookin egg, but fcuk it.


----------



## Ecksarmy11 (Apr 4, 2006)

Gerry_bhoy said:


> For anyone who doesn't know what this inbred idiot has needlessly brought into a thread about fried eggs, i'll explain.
> 
> Hes noticed the spelling of "bhoy" in my name, realised im a celtic fan.
> 
> ...


Was just a couple of wee comments as a wind up pal but the truth hurts eh? Now seen as you have chosen to bring it to the forefront I shall explain the facts to everyone looking in who maybe are not quite sure what is going on here................

*BJK = Big Jock Knew*

Head of Celtic boys club, Jim Torbett, sexually abused young boys. In fact pervert football boss Jim Torbett terrorised a generation of young Celtic players. An investigation revealed Celtic's board knew about the rumours years ago. Only Jock Stein was big enough to show Torbett the door. However, Jock Stein chose not to inform the authorities for the sake of the 'good' name of Celtic football club. After the great Jock Stein died, the pervert wormed his way back into Celtic Park.

Three of Torbett's victims, including Scotland cap Alan Brazil -broke their silence to the media. Brazil, 37, said: "Torbett should be locked up. "He shouldn't be allowed anywhere near boys' teams." Sex abuse allegations have haunted Celtic Boys' Club for almost a quarter of a century.

Bachelor Torbett lured Celtic kids to his council flat with ice-cream and fancy meals. He also took them on glamorous foreign tours. Then he used them as sex toys, in return for a promise of glory.

John McCluskey, brother of Parkhead star George, was one of Torbett's victims. He said: "All I ever dreamed of was to play for Celtic. But Torbett turned that dream into a memory that will haunt me until I die. "My shame is not for what happened, but for keeping it quiet so long."

I think we all get the picture now gerry bhoy !

*The Famine is over*

The famine is over chant is actually a dig at celtic fans for the anti-British pish that they spout from the terraces and their IRA slophouses.

Celtic are a Scottich and therefore, British team. However, they choose to believe they are not. They fly the tricolour rather than a Union Jack.

They choose to sing songs glorifying the IRA and their attrocities. A terrorist organisation who have killed hundreds of innocent victims including women and children here on the mainland.

They choose to sing songs with disgusting references to our Queen.

They cannot observe a minutes silence for our fallen war heroes on rememberance day or for the death of the Queen Mother.

They tell us how much they love Ireland and hate Britain and everything that is British, yet they travel on British passports and accept British benefits.

Believe me I haven't even started and I could go on all day here giving a million and one examples but as this is a BB forum I will not be posting anything further on this subject matter.

So gerry bhoy..... forget the fried eggs ya clown and stick to the tatties.


----------



## Gerry_bhoy (Dec 25, 2008)

Nice job fishing pal. Looks like you caught one.

I dont believe for a second Bj knew about the abuse before he acted.

What a way to gather Celtic fans into one category.

If we are all IRA supporters then I guess your entire support promote the UDA UVF? "Up to our knees in Fenian blood, surrender or you die" And of course the '****, ****, ****' chants you love so much.

I couldn't give a **** about what you said, what ****ed me off is that it was a personal attack, fishing for a response - you could have thought of better Celtic-Rangers banter than that and we could have had a wee laugh about it. But you choose to hi-jack the thread with sectarian ****e.

Most would rather see Saltires flown at Celtic park than Tricolours. And it was a minority that walked out during the remembrance day silence, everyone knew before hand and it divided the support to an extent - many who did have had their season tickets taken from them - Why was it you lot booed during Matt Bubsy's minute? (oh yeah he was a Catholic, imagine that. Scottish and British footballing legend regardless). You'd be suprised at how many people are sick of the perpetuating of the Irish repulican connection to Celtic, it just happens that the folk that endorse it are the loudest. Politics and religion have fcuk all to do with football imo, clearly you think different.

Ill go away and eat my tatties and rattle my beads now if thats alright with you?


----------



## jimbo1436114513 (Mar 28, 2006)

LMFAO 'big jock' haha


----------



## mattiasl (Jan 13, 2009)

Why so afraid of fat? fat is great for the hormones and if you dont want to use fat buy a pan that you can use without fat.


----------



## Gerry_bhoy (Dec 25, 2008)

mattiasl said:


> Why so afraid of fat? fat is great for the hormones and if you dont want to use fat buy a pan that you can use without fat.


 :thumbup1:

Just had originally thought frying took some of the goodness out of them, ill mix it up, poached and fried.


----------



## Eat_Train_Sleep (Jan 13, 2009)

Just going to boil up 2 now


----------



## Ecksarmy11 (Apr 4, 2006)

Gerry_bhoy said:


> Nice job fishing pal. Looks like you caught one.
> 
> I dont believe for a second Bj knew about the abuse before he acted.
> 
> ...


----------



## daniel1991 (Jan 6, 2009)

Eat_Train_Sleep said:


> It would be easier to scramble and less cleaning up and better for you than frying. Jus put them in a bowl and whisk up, in the microwave 3 mins, whisk then back in for 2 mins and your good to go!


I add a little bit of milk.. 3 eggs, splash of milk, bit of pepper. Slap it in the microwave and then serve with 2 toast! YUMMMMM


----------



## El Ricardinho (May 30, 2008)

Gerry 'bhoy' and ecks little tit for tat has got me laughing. Anyone from outside the Glasgow goldfish bowl must be wondering just what is going on. Haha.

but just out of curiosity! whatever happened to the good old days wer we could sings songs without meddling politicions running to the goverment that they despise so much?


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Gerry_bhoy said:


> In what respect are they bad for body building?
> 
> I usually fry with extra virgin olive oil (which I see is recommended on the forum).
> 
> ...


Nytol gave you the straightest answer to your original question mate, just dont let that oil smoke or use ground nut instead - and dont fry the sh1t out the egg so that it ends up black 

Love a plate of fried eggs myself on a regular basis, I know you dont eat dairy, but I love mine with cheese grated over the top, and a big splodge of HP sauce :thumbup1:


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

I made some eggy crumpets the other day with chopped up chillis. totally irrelevant to this thread im guessing but i thought id share anyway. was very nice :thumbup1:


----------

